# New Nw Campers Here



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey all-
Nice community here! My wife & I took the plunge and have a 31RQS on the way that we will pick up this weekend. First RV for us. We are a family of 5 (Me, wife, 3 daughters - 17, 14, 1.3 years).
Look forward to getting out there and doing some camping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mv945 said:


> Hey all-
> Nice community here! My wife & I took the plunge and have a 31RQS on the way that we will pick up this weekend. First RV for us. We are a family of 5 (Me, wife, 3 daughters - 17, 14, 1.3 years).
> Look forward to getting out there and doing some camping!


WELCOME to the tribe and congrats on the baby! Just get some sleep between now and then so you're ready for the excitement this weekend!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WELCOME

great first post, all the info is there







Enjoy the trailer.

John

Check out the west rally in Utah in 07


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, mv945!* action 
I'm glad you found us!... Welcome aboard!









If you can swing it, we would love to meet you at our Fall Rally in September. We will be at the Deschutes River State Recreation Area just East of The Dalles. This is a beautiful park, and I can promise you, you will not meet a greater group of people than the PNW Outbackers!









BTW, where is Lake Tapps?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!

It's great to get another member from the beautiful Pacific Northwest!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback.

What happened to starting small and working up to a 31RQS?


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome! A coupla' answers...



PDX_Doug said:


> BTW, where is Lake Tapps?


We are just East of Tacoma...











campmg said:


> What happened to starting small and working up to a 31RQS?


Well, we need the space.














Actually we have towed my parents 5th wheel a couple of times but it is really only set up for 2 people, so we needed our own trailer.

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll add another Welcome to you as well. Its good to see another PNW Outbacker out there. Hope you can join the fall rally and meet the gang.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to outbackers 
Happy Travels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TrainRiders said:


> I'll add another Welcome to you as well. Its good to see another PNW Outbacker out there. Hope you can join the fall rally and meet the gang.


TrainRiders...I don't have you down as attending the Fall Rally. Are you in? Would love to have you attend.

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome..

Glad you found us.

Please consider the PNW Fall Rally. It is a great time and there are a lot of kids around.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah, I guess I've been caught.

I finally got the outbackers.com decals installed and so it was a good time to make the name change on the site as well.

TrainRiders = johnbartlow

To explain the name:
Many of our travels over the past few years have involved trips to 7.5" gauge model train meets. My father builds model steam trains and the grandkids love riding them. For info on the trains, check out http://bcsme.lgisp.net/bcr or http://www.trainmountain.org


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TrainRiders said:


> Ah, I guess I've been caught.
> 
> I finally got the outbackers.com decals installed and so it was a good time to make the name change on the site as well.
> 
> ...


Got it...will update the info now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TrainRiders said:


> To explain the name:
> Many of our travels over the past few years have involved trips to 7.5" gauge model train meets. My father builds model steam trains and the grandkids love riding them. For info on the trains, check out http://bcsme.lgisp.net/bcr or http://www.trainmountain.org


Live steam! Very cool John!








A little bit of a step up from my 'N' gauge!
But then, how do you get a scale 'Big Boy' in 7.5" gauge!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

You asked how to model a Big Boy in 7.5" gauge.

Like This:
http://www.livesteamlocomotives.com/imagel...8-4%20Big%20Boy

For more info try: 
http://www.livesteamlocomotives.com/id9.html

Now that will put some weight in the back of your TV.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi mv945! action 
Welcome to Outbackers! Beautiful choice of TT's I might add, lots of fun memories ahead









Take care and Happy Camping,
Dawn sunny


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WELCOME mv945! action 
We're almost neighbors! Glad you found our site, and hope the PDI goes well on your new 31RQS








Hope you can make the Fall PNW Rally. GREAT bunch of folks


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Congratulations on the new tt. Hope you can make the Fall rally.

Interesting, 2 of my brothers live on lake Tapps.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TrainRiders said:


> You asked how to model a Big Boy in 7.5" gauge.
> 
> Like This:
> http://www.livesteamlocomotives.com/imagel...8-4%20Big%20Boy
> ...


Wow John!
That thing has to weigh a ton or two! Very impressive!








Pretty decent pull from the looks of it too!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, mv945!

You're gonna love that 31!









Mark


----------

